# Transfer "pin holes"



## ShirtHappens (Jun 26, 2006)

Any advice or info on why this is happening. I am pressing plastisol transfers similar to supacolor. I am getting small white pinholes on some of the samples. The transfer comes out great, however it is after a few washes and dries, there some pinholes (white color of shirt showing through) on the teal design. The red print has held up nicely. Any help or input would be greatly appreciated


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

are you using a lint roller before and pre-pressing for 5 secs?
are these tee's for decorating or store bought?

try the transfer on a new 50/50 t-shirt and see if there is a difference

if you are still getting that happening try pm'ing dan from versatranz or rick from 613 originals


----------



## TABOB (Feb 13, 2018)

The teal transfer is not good. 
Not enough ink.


----------



## ShirtHappens (Jun 26, 2006)

into the T said:


> are you using a lint roller before and pre-pressing for 5 secs?
> are these tee's for decorating or store bought?
> 
> try the transfer on a new 50/50 t-shirt and see if there is a difference
> ...


I am not using a lint roller. i am prepressing. the shirts used are gildans 100% cotton. will ttry using a lint roller.


----------



## ShirtHappens (Jun 26, 2006)

TABOB said:


> The teal transfer is not good.
> Not enough ink.


thats what my thought it. it seems that the designs tend to have blue tone on them. thanks for the input


----------

